# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some of my PREDATORS...

## AQUASAUR

Beginning with those strange and unique *BAT-Fish!?*  
which I had try to render a kind of Art expression

*"Pantodon Buchholzi -African Butterfly Fish"*

----------


## Panut

Looks like an arowanna with wings!  :Shocked:

----------


## inimicus

They're called Butterfly fish. Pantodon buchholzi.
Amazing photos. Kudos.

----------


## trident

Hrsito,
Very good shot. The reflection make it look more interesting  :Smile:

----------


## Aquaculture

Interesting perception.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, foks!

So, heres one, more natural looking shot

----------


## AQUASAUR

And one more...
Not much good focus on this Pantodon Pairbut interesting moment, though

----------


## joeyttk

u are a great photographer. These are really post-card materials

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

wow... amazing. Respect to you :Well done:

----------


## Fei Miao

Like this shot very much, gives it a dark and almost sinister atmosphere... :Laughing:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Very nice shots as usual. Just wondering, do these fish take prepared foods?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yeah, these of mine eat everything floating at the water surface...


Hi, just one shot from tonight
One of my new Predatorsstill young, but Handsome oneisnt it?

----------


## hwchoy

hey do you use a diatom filter to get such crystal clear water?

----------


## Orion

Does the Arrowana and African butterfly fish originate from same ancestors?

----------


## trident

handsome fellow  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> Does the Arrowana and African butterfly fish originate from same ancestors?


they are related in the same order Osteoglossiformes (Bonytongues). the Arowana (which is actually the native name given to the south american species _Osteoglossum bicirrhosum_). the "arowana" we have is _Scleropages formosus_ or Malayan bonytongue. the real Arowana _Osteoglossum bicirrhosum_ is shown in Hristo's last pix with the discus.

While both _Osteoglossum_ and _Scelropages_ comes under the Family Osteoglossidae, the _Pantodon buchholzi_ (African Butterfly fish) is the only genus and only species in the Family _Pantodontidae_.

Another well known fish from this order is the south american giant Arapaima _Arapaima gigas_ from the Family Arapaimidae. The Arapaima has just one relative from the same family, _Heterotis niloticus_ which lives in Africa.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you very much for that info, mate!

So, just a couple snap shots from tonight

----------


## StanChung

Wow, your pics look like they've been HDR'ed.

The butterfly fish looks huge! I love the play of lighting and composition. Amazing.

----------


## Orion

> they are related in the same order Osteoglossiformes (Bonytongues). the Arowana (which is actually the native name given to the south american species _Osteoglossum bicirrhosum_). the "arowana" we have is _Scleropages formosus_ or Malayan bonytongue. the real Arowana _Osteoglossum bicirrhosum_ is shown in Hristo's last pix with the discus.
> 
> Another well known fish from this order is the south american giant Arapaima _Arapaima gigas_ from the Family Arapaimidae. The Arapaima has just one relative from the same family, _Heterotis niloticus_ which lives in Africa.


Thanks that's a lot info.
So do all these bonytongues from S.America, Africa and Asia all evolved independently and that they all have the same basic forms coincidently is due to natural selection evolvement or is it because they already have that basic form before they migrate to these continents. Sort of during the time all continents were linked together call Gondwanaland,period.

----------


## hwchoy

species within family are closer to each other than within the order, as Order is a higher taxonomy class than Family. however nothing is static in the field of taxonomy or systematics so things can still change with new research.

just remember this, in Nature there are only species and population, all higher taxonomy classes are created by Man  :Laughing: 

BTW yes these fishes evolved through common ancestors easily in the 100-150 million year range. go to www.fishbase.org and key in any of the species for its profile page, and click on the species, genus, order and family links to see more info.

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Looking for the Prey*

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Hey, My Friends, I want to wish you All - MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*

----------


## scarnhost

may i know what you feed your butterflyfish?

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Very nice and clear shot of the silver arowana.  :Smile:

----------


## beetroot

so cute! what fish is that in post #22? they have smiley face  :Laughing: .

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, a little update with one of my new Predators:

*Boulengerella maculata*

----------


## ChiLLs

excellent pictures.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hey, Folks, how about this fire-breathing Dragon? 

*Freshwater Moray Eel*

----------


## barbus1

Can anyone help me with their photographs, please.
Due to ill health I have had to retire from work at a grand age of 49. Since I have so much time on my hands I have decided to write a book covering my 30 years of fish keeping.
Hindsight is a great thing, 30 years ago I did not photograph my fish & now I have no photographss of certain fish. Have you got any photographs that I may use that you have taken, that have or have not been published that I could use in my book.
I am a very honest person and I would give you full acknowledgement for contributing any photographs where the photograph is used & in the rear of the book in the "Literature and Photograph cited" page.

Below is a list of fish that I require photos off. I would be very grateful of any assistance you could possibly give.

*Asian Barbs.* Puntius Canius, Puntius Chola, Puntius Cumingi, Puntius Dorsalis, Puntius Narayani, Puntius Phutunio, Puntius Terio and Puntius Vittatus

*African Barbs* Barbus Holotaenia, Barbus hassianus

*Barb sub-species* Osteochilus hasselti and Probarbus jullieni Juvenile

Many thanks & I look forward to hearing from you soon,
My contact details are,
Email:- [email protected]
Thank you all,
barbus1

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update with this unique prehistoric creature:

*Pantodon Buchholzi - African Butterfly fish*

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Very nice photos as always!

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Gobioides broussonnetii* 


*Gobioides broussonnetii close up*

----------


## Guppendler

Stunning! I used to keep butterfly fish, but was never successful in breeding them

----------


## Griffith DreamWalker

Excellent pictures, lovely fishes and all are in good condition. Breeding Pantodon Buchholzi requires skill as these fish have specific breeding methods. Do you keep your 'freshwater' moray eel in brackish water?

Also, can you post a picture to show the difference between a male A. Butterfly Fish and the female one? I can't find clear pics but yours is amazing.

----------

